
If We All Ate Enough Fruits and Vegetables, There'd Be Big Shortages - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2019/07/17/742670701/if-we-all-ate-enough-fruits-and-vegetables-thered-be-big-shortages
======
vikramkr
No, because production would then shift towards fruit and vegetables to meet
the demand. We dont live in a static zero sum universe.

~~~
QuantumAphid
Just playing devil's advocate here. Are you sure there is enough arable land
and healthy topsoil to meet demand? Is it feasible or practical to create
arable land and topsoil? If the answer to either of these questions is "I
don't know" then I maybe the economics here aren't favorable to your argument.
Again, just devil's advocacy here.

~~~
vikramkr
We might start farming on protected land, replace the crops who are now
getting included less into people's diets as a result of increased fruit and
veg consumption (e.g. less grain intake could result), we have fertilizer, and
the more that demand spikes and the more the prices increase, hydroponic
solutions and greenhouses become more and more viable, as does increased
genetic engineering research.

